# November 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the October drawing for the goat coat was Jake. Congratulations!!

This months drawing is for a two tie downs. These handy tie downs have a swivel snap on each end so you can tie your goat virtually anywhere you need to. Great from hauling them in the truck or trailer.
[attachment=0:3l51dj4q]Tie down.JPG[/attachment:3l51dj4q]
As always simply "reply" to this post to be automatically entered in the free drawing.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I would to throw my name in the hat. Thanks Rex


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Count me in Rex! Thank you


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Why is it you never have enough tie downs? I like them every where. Count my boys in. IdahoNancy


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Count us in, too!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Well toss us in the mix as well, these would be useful for the goats, and any boy friends who come a calling on me daughters.... lol.. make'm site with some space between them... whiles I polish the fire arms. lol.... :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

This will be my lucky month.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

count us in!


----------



## Bowslayer (Oct 31, 2011)

Put me in the drawing.
thanks!


----------



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks cool, add me in the hat.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

:arrow:


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in.
Thanks


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Could always use one of those.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a couple of those. :mrgreen: 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

~ ~
. .
>
VVVV


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Count me in!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Please sign me up!
Thanks


----------



## connellfamily (Nov 12, 2011)

Please enter us! Thank you!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats Jake!

Count me in!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Count me in too!


----------



## MadIdahoMan (May 30, 2011)

I'll roll the dice


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Count me in too, thanks


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in.

Marlowe
Great Falls, MT.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the two tie downs for the November Giveaway is GoatWild. Congratulations!


----------

